# second chance for failed flat bands



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

anyone else done this? i have a few sets of theraband bands that have worn at the pouch and rather than bin them or chop them for wraps i tried this. it does seem to hold, even if it does fail it'll be the best way hitting your hand rather than face.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Quite practical I see, however it would weigh the pouch end, therefore if not flip shooting properly a hand-slap would feel awesome


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

i see your point, havnt tried it yet so dont know. it shouldnt slow the pouch as there is no extra weight. all i've done is cut the bands off the pouch and threaded them back through the pouch holes after cutting the extra waste off.
may be handy to get you out of a fix if your bands fail. wont work with a short pouch though as you cant grip the shot but anything around 90mm or over seems to work.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just theories that ran through my head, never tried it. Be the pioneer, if it worked well the attachment might be named after you =)


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> Just theories that ran through my head, never tried it. Be the pioneer, if it worked well the attachment might be named after you =)


nah... its probably been done before, i was just wondering whether i could re use my old bands as they always seem to fail in the same place first just behind the knot on the pouch side. im wondering now just how long a set of bands would last like this? i seem to get around 100 shots before they usually start to fail at the pouch.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I often retie my bands a bit shorter after they snap. Not sure what the advantage of this method is over retiing but it will be interesting to see how quickly they wear like this


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

mark22c said:


> ... as they always seem to fail in the same place first just behind the knot on the pouch side.


That's probably because you don't pre-stretch the rubber (enough) when tying. You can check this by stretching the tied bands a bit more than your draw-length. If the tie and the pouch don't touch when you do that you didn't pre-stretch enough (I pre-stretch mine almost to the max and they never fail between tie and pouch). Moving/rotating pouch-ties is also a sign of not enough pre-stretching.
Sanding the sides of the pouch where it touches the rubber can help as well, especially with stiff pouches, but I don't think it's necessary.

I wouldn't use that method of tying, it comes with loads of disadvantages (including increased wear) over a proper tie. And it doesn't seem to increase band length either.

I'd make the initial bands a bit longer (leftover bit at fork) and just retie them if mine would often fail close to the pouch.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I always retie after they break one or two times depending band length to start with,then when they're no longer any use on my seal sniper they get a third life...I put them on my PF shooter yep I'm cheap


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I always retie my bands two or three times.. I'm a little on the cheep side to and try to get as much out of my bands as I can.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I reuse them by slicing them lengthwise to use for tying new bands to the forks








The way I see it; 2.00 for a band set that gives you 500 or up to 1000 shots is a good deal. I used to spend my time shooting my Glock with .40s&w which is an expensive hobby so I see the price of bands to be negligible.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I reuse them by slicing them lengthwise to use for tying new bands to the forks








The way I see it; 2.00 for a band set that gives you 500 or up to 1000 shots is a good deal. I used to spend my time shooting .40s&w which is an expensive hobby so I see the price of bands to be negligible.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I believe Perry (A+ Slingshots) has a video on connecting shorter broken bands with 2 short loops of cord to the pouch. Geko should also have a similar video if my memory serves me.


----------

